# Cyp japonicum



## Jaljala (May 19, 2011)

Not mine, it grows in the botanical garden near my place 
The BC climate seems to please it 
Just wanted to share a pic, enjoy


----------



## yijiawang (May 19, 2011)

excellent pictures! could you tell me what lens you used?


----------



## Dido (May 19, 2011)

Nice pictures and a nice plant thanks fore share


----------



## SlipperKing (May 19, 2011)

Nice gardens you have! We need more of that down here


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Great photos. :clap:


----------



## etex (May 19, 2011)

Very cute bloom! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Shiva (May 19, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## Jorch (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful flowers! We are forunate to have mild climates here on the west coast to grow different kinds of cyps without much problems


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2011)

nice, thanx for sharing


----------



## W. Beetus (May 19, 2011)

Superb blooms! Nice.


----------



## Jaljala (May 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments
For Yijiawang: I use a 100 mm macro lens


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 20, 2011)

Nice :clap:


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2011)

Cool! Which gardens?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2011)

Amazing flower!


----------



## Jaljala (May 20, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Cool! Which gardens?



VanDusen botanical garden


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2011)

I thought so. Didn't know they had that one. I know they have lots of Bletilla, but didn't see any other orchids.


----------



## Jaljala (May 21, 2011)

It is well hidden  away from the main paths, in fact I was looking for the Bletilla when one of the gardeners showed me the Cyp. 
The only other orchids they have are naturally growing Epipactis helleborine.


----------

